# Exhaust fitment problems



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Ive done a search and did find something similar but no fix.

I Bought a toyosport cat back the other week to fit my R33 GTR but when we got to fitting it, it just wasnt going to happen. the centre section fitted perfect but the rear box caught on the rear diff and what looked to be a brace for the rear wheel steering?

Anyway, Thats being sent back as it didnt fit, so now i have my eye on a blitz nur spec, but from the pics it looks like it has a similar angle on the back box so im worried ill be in the same boat.

Has anyone else has problems with the rear box catching on the diff/rear brace, and if so what was your way around it?


----------

